# Goliath V2 : Builds and Wicking



## Yiannaki

So with the Goliath v2 just releasing in SA I would like to get a thread going to discuss builds, wicking, troubleshooting and general thoughts.

I'll start with some initial thoughts/impressions.

*Pros: *

- The plug to convert it to single coil is great. Fits in easily and I haven't had any leaking issues.

I love the fact that they included this and for me , it was the biggest selling point.

- I also like the inclusion of the ROCC heads which will be nifty to have if one doesn't have time to rebuild. Pop it in, juice it up and you're ready to go. It adds versatility to the device which is great.

I did not use it for very long but the flavour off the ROCC coil was not bad at all.

- The flavour I'm getting with the standard RBA base is fantastic. Miles ahead of the subtank with the RBA base and from my initial impression, better than the lemo 2.

The vape is certainly warmer than something like the lemo 2 which I'm assuming is attributed to the smaller chamber and shorter chimney. Which I'm also guessing is the reason that the flavour seems more full bodied.

- The airflow is also very customisable and easy to use. Stiff enough to make sure it doesn't just move when putting it in your pocket and loose enough to be easily adjusted.

At its widest setting it's very airy and I'm sure will please those who enjoy lots of airflow.

I have found a enjoyable draw with a balance between good flavour and vapor production which is with the afc halfway open. For comparison, with the afc half open, it's the equivalent to a lemo 2 wide open.

- It holds 5ml of juice and one can pull their build out without having to empty the tank.

*Cons:*

-The build quality is average. The threads are very tight and I had issues when tightening down the chimney a little too much. If I tried to unscrew it, it would unscrew the deck from the base. Then I would have to grab a pliers to hold a part of it down to remove it.

- The threading to get the deck section off is incredibly tight. So much that it's actually a pain to get off. Lol. I am hoping it will loosen over time

- The juice flow control ring is also very difficult to use. It has a smooth finish and so there's nothing to grip onto with your fingers to rotate it. It's even more tricky If you have a little juice on your fingers.

- The chimney piece is a one solid part. I would have preferred it to be two parts like most rebuildable tanks are.

*Overall* : I am really impressed with the flavour from this tank. I hope that the threads will loosen over time in order to be able to get the base out more easily.


I am currently running the following build in mine (forgot to take pics because I was so excited but promise to show some soon)

Single Coil
26g Ni200
2.5mm ID
9 Wraps (Spaced)
0.072 ohms
Koh Gen Doh Wick ( wick sitting slightly in the channels )

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Single coil shut off system... sounds like my kind of tank! Thanks @Yiannaki!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Single coil shut off system... sounds like my kind of tank! Thanks @Yiannaki!


I think this will be a chicken dinner for you @Rob Fisher  if u can look past the fiddley - ness.

Once filled, the vape is epic!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Yiannaki said:


> I think this will be a chicken dinner for you @Rob Fisher  if u can look past the fiddley - ness.
> 
> Once filled, the vape is epic!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Ooooo Fiddley... don't like the sounds of that... but after the Monster with it's single coil and great flavour I have realised that single coil is my happy place.... 

I need to build a nickel single coil for my SX... will the Goliath be the one? I'm gonna try a nickel build when I next redo the Monster as well...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo Fiddley... don't like the sounds of that... but after the Monster with it's single coil and great flavour I have realised that single coil is my happy place....
> 
> I need to build a nickel single coil for my SX... will the Goliath be the one? I'm gonna try a nickel build when I next redo the Monster as well...


I think the goliath has a small learning curve. but nothing you can't manage. 

I have run a nickel build for @Paulie in his monster v2 and it was amazing! don't forget to post pics! 

If u want single coil builds and the option to build dual coil with more airflow and bigger juice capacity then go for the Goliath v2.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## abdul

Great tank I must say, just need the threads lubricated well.

Issues at first was wicking and dry hits, got that right and then im getting leaks through the afc need to figure this one out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

I will post a detailed review soon i want to keep using this for a while to see if its issues that are based on being new or just common.

So far i can agree with the above.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thank for the superb writeup @Yiannaki
Your knowledge on these things is fantastic and your way of getting it across is also excellent!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Yiannaki you need to move to Durban... I need you to show me stuff before I dive in and start playing!

Got my Goliath 2 today and was anxious to give it a go so I took one of the premade coils and stuck it in... it's a different style tank and despite reading the meagre instructions it's not very clear... I put in some Traditional Juice - Lola and then fiddled with the drip tip and the build quality of this device leaves a lot to be desired! Actually it's pretty crap! Had to replace the drip tip because the kak O-Ring got buggered in one move... the threads are also not great... then trying to work out if the juice is on or off isn't that obvious... so my first hit was a dry hit of note! Oh sheezzzz... read the instructions again and try and work out how to turn on the juice because moving the ring was too easy... finally got it right... what an awesome VAPE! Cloud production and flavour is awesome!

Was a bit too hot for me at 30W so moved it down to 20W...back up to 25W... perfect... wow the flavour is too good! And it's the first time I have even tried Lola from Traditional Juices (A refreshing hibiscus tea infused with strawberries)... Thanks for the recommendation @Genosmate! 

@Yiannaki I assume I just screw off the top (with the drip tip) and fill it from the top?

All in all a very nice tank! Happy I bought it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> @Yiannaki you need to move to Durban... I need you to show me stuff before I dive in and start playing!
> 
> Got my Goliath 2 today and was anxious to give it a go so I took one of the premade coils and stuck it in... it's a different style tank and despite reading the meagre instructions it's not very clear... I put in some Traditional Juice - Lola and then fiddled with the drip tip and the build quality of this device leaves a lot to be desired! Actually it's pretty crap! Had to replace the drip tip because the kak O-Ring got buggered in one move... the threads are also not great... then trying to work out if the juice is on or off isn't that obvious... so my first hit was a dry hit of note! Oh sheezzzz... read the instructions again and try and work out how to turn on the juice because moving the ring was too easy... finally got it right... what an awesome VAPE! Cloud production and flavour is awesome!
> 
> Was a bit too hot for me at 30W so moved it down to 20W...back up to 25W... perfect... wow the flavour is too good! And it's the first time I have even tried Lola from Traditional Juices (A refreshing hibiscus tea infused with strawberries)... Thanks for the recommendation @Genosmate!
> 
> @Yiannaki I assume I just screw off the top (with the drip tip) and fill it from the top?
> 
> All in all a very nice tank! Happy I bought it!


Nicely done skipper!

It's such a different tank from the usual. I spent a good 30 minutes just trying to figure out how it worked. Lol

With regard to refilling. Think billow 2 style. The base unscrews which will also pull out your deck and then you refill through the two rounded corner rectangular slots. 






Make sure your juice flow control is wide open when doing so in order to make sure you have enough space to refill.






Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> @Yiannaki you need to move to Durban... I need you to show me stuff before I dive in and start playing!
> 
> Got my Goliath 2 today and was anxious to give it a go so I took one of the premade coils and stuck it in... it's a different style tank and despite reading the meagre instructions it's not very clear... I put in some Traditional Juice - Lola and then fiddled with the drip tip and the build quality of this device leaves a lot to be desired! Actually it's pretty crap! Had to replace the drip tip because the kak O-Ring got buggered in one move... the threads are also not great... then trying to work out if the juice is on or off isn't that obvious... so my first hit was a dry hit of note! Oh sheezzzz... read the instructions again and try and work out how to turn on the juice because moving the ring was too easy... finally got it right... what an awesome VAPE! Cloud production and flavour is awesome!
> 
> Was a bit too hot for me at 30W so moved it down to 20W...back up to 25W... perfect... wow the flavour is too good! And it's the first time I have even tried Lola from Traditional Juices (A refreshing hibiscus tea infused with strawberries)... Thanks for the recommendation @Genosmate!
> 
> @Yiannaki I assume I just screw off the top (with the drip tip) and fill it from the top?
> 
> All in all a very nice tank! Happy I bought it!


Lol, great stuff @Rob Fisher. I decided to try the Goblin Mini first - looked less daunting than the Goliath. But, did try to get that juice control to turn - agree a real pita. Next on my list to try.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> Lol, great stuff @Rob Fisher. I decided to try the Goblin Mini first - looked less daunting than the Goliath. But, did try to get that juice control to turn - agree a real pita. Next on my list to try.



I have resisted the Goblin Mini but no doubt will weaken as the days go on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> @Yiannaki you need to move to Durban... I need you to show me stuff before I dive in and start playing!
> 
> Got my Goliath 2 today and was anxious to give it a go so I took one of the premade coils and stuck it in... it's a different style tank and despite reading the meagre instructions it's not very clear... I put in some Traditional Juice - Lola and then fiddled with the drip tip and the build quality of this device leaves a lot to be desired! Actually it's pretty crap! Had to replace the drip tip because the kak O-Ring got buggered in one move... the threads are also not great... then trying to work out if the juice is on or off isn't that obvious... so my first hit was a dry hit of note! Oh sheezzzz... read the instructions again and try and work out how to turn on the juice because moving the ring was too easy... finally got it right... what an awesome VAPE! Cloud production and flavour is awesome!
> 
> Was a bit too hot for me at 30W so moved it down to 20W...back up to 25W... perfect... wow the flavour is too good! And it's the first time I have even tried Lola from Traditional Juices (A refreshing hibiscus tea infused with strawberries)... Thanks for the recommendation @Genosmate!
> 
> @Yiannaki I assume I just screw off the top (with the drip tip) and fill it from the top?
> 
> All in all a very nice tank! Happy I bought it!



I call dibs if, for some unknown reason, you don't want it anymore Uncle Rob

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> I have resisted the Goblin Mini but no doubt will weaken as the days go on.


My little report on the Goblin Mini here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/goblin-mini-rewick.t13753/#post-254956

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mario

Bought my Goliath V2 from VapeMob

Thanks to @RevnLucky7 for explaining to me how this tank works . I done a build last night and nailed it 1st time round. Great flavour good clouds, just a BEAST of a TANK. me she is juice hungry.



*Dual Coil
26ga Kanthal A1
2.5mm ID
8 wraps
@0.5Ω
koh gen do Wick*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Mario said:


> Bought my Goliath V2 from VapeMob
> 
> Thanks to @RevnLucky7 for explaining to me how this tank works . I done a build last night and nailed it 1st time round. Great flavour good clouds, just a BEAST of a TANK. me she is juice hungry.
> 
> 
> 
> *Dual Coil
> 26ga Kanthal A1
> 2.5mm ID
> 8 wraps
> @0.5Ω
> koh gen do Wick*
> 
> View attachment 32826


Love the personalization

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

What most people refer to as the juice control is not actually the juice control.
This is just a open and close juice holes nob, nothing more really.

To regulate juice control you need to hold what you currently think of as the juice control and unscrew (turn counter clockwise) it slightly (about half a turn for max VG juice) from the base so that the shaft opens up the juice feeding channels. If you spin too much it will wobble so stop just before and the tank remains solid.

Hope this explanation makes some sense and helps some. It's because of this function and the streamlined look that the threads are stiff and don't spin easily. If it did it wouldn't work as well as it does. It's the easiest little monster, to build and feed once you know exactly how. Hein and I are both sending Milkman through it with no issues at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tomcat

Got the Goliath this afternoon, thanks to Mo at VapeMob, this tanks is a beast. Kept the ROCC coils in for two tanks, which went incredibly fast and just had to try the rba deck. Here's my vertical build, 24g 14wraps 3mm id, came to 0.8ohm. Flavour is amazing and clouds are off-the-hook, wicked with Japanese cotton

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## tomcat

Wicked

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre

My journey with the Goliath V2 so far.

Bit of a learning curve as @Yiannaki said in the OP. I certainly did a few things wrong on the first go. Assembled it from the bottom up with their 0.5 ohms stock coil, top filled it and then screwed on the very top part. No juice flow at all because (1) with this way of assembly the deck house completely closes the deck and no juice can flow in and (2) the juice flow slots were incorrectly positioned and only moved from closed to still closed! Ok, so watched a YouTube video, fiddled a bit. Got it more or less right and vaped. Great vape on the stock coil. No dry hits. Vaped between 30 and 40 W. But got quite a bit of leaking via the air slots at the bottom. Probably the way I assembled and filled and not a dud coil unit.

Yesterday decided to build the RBA deck. Dual coils, 2.5 mm ID, 7 wraps each of 27 g Kanthal A1 - gave me 0.61 ohms. Wicking was really easy and fuss free. Inserted the Cotton Bacon V2, Cut it following the circle of the top deck. Gave it some juice and made sure some wick was in the top notches of the juice channels - no consistency required here. Filled from the bottom via the juice control slots with a syringe. Screwed on the RBA deck (as screwed into the AFC part). Onto my mod. Heavenly vape - awesome flavour. Took it up to 40 W - still perfect wicking. Not a bit of moisture or leaking in sight since yesterday and after about 3 ml of juice.

Did notice on the stock coil head there is an o-ring at the top of the threading, which the RBA deck did not have. Removed that o-ring and put it onto the RBA deck as a precaution before screwing it onto the AFC part. 

I am much impressed with this tank so far, especially since I got to know it better. Only been vaping World Wonders Table Mountain (aka Herzoggie) in it till now. Next step is to try some other juices in the Goliath.

Here is my build after about 3 ml of juice went through the system.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ashish_na2

Hey guys, i just want to know if anyone had built a vertical coil for this RTA, thinking of trying it tonight, fingers crossed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Ashish_na2 said:


> Hey guys, i just want to know if anyone had built a vertical coil for this RTA, thinking of trying it tonight, fingers crossed



Not that I know of bud. I believe it has been done on the billow v2 before.

So it looks like you will be the first among us to do a vertical build on the goliath v2. So we're gonna need lots of pictures as well as some feedback on the experience vs horizontal coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid

Just bought one of these after trying one over the weekend - have been toying with the idea of this or the Billow V2 for weeks, in fear of not enough airflow and which has more. After trying though, I am shocked at how much airflow this has vs the Atlantis V2, and the Billow has that curved tank, which I will break the day I get it. Super excited to slap a build in this baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki

jl10101 said:


> Just bought one of these after trying one over the weekend - have been toying with the idea of this or the Billow V2 for weeks, in fear of not enough airflow and which has more. After trying though, I am shocked at how much airflow this has vs the Atlantis V2, and the Billow has that curved tank, which I will break the day I get it. Super excited to slap a build in this baby!



Great purchase @jl10101  The goliath v2 is a super tank! 

Don't forget to report here once you've coiled, wicked and vaped on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapingSquid

Yiannaki said:


> Great purchase @jl10101  The goliath v2 is a super tank!
> 
> Don't forget to report here once you've coiled, wicked and vaped on it



Thanks! I sure will!

This is a winner of a tank it seems - dual coil, airflow, capacity, size etc - couldn't find another RTA that was better on the spec sheet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

jl10101 said:


> Thanks! I sure will!
> 
> This is a winner of a tank it seems - dual coil, airflow, capacity, size etc - couldn't find another RTA that was better on the spec sheet


Great tank. Easiest wicking ever for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ashish_na2

So i tried the vertical build on this tank, heres the specs:

24 gauge kanthal wire
around 2mm diameter 
0.61 ohms.
7 wraps

So my thoughts on it:

Vapor production: it was actually good, better then the horizontal coil.

Flavor: was amazing! im still new to building but the flavor was better then most of the coils i have built

Draw: i had the airflow open full but it felt quite tight i think its because the air had to go through the tiny hole (thats what she said).


overall it was a good build, just need to get used to the draw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik

Got my Goliath v2 with my black koopor today...
Can't wait to get it started.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik

So, two days into it i'm loving the Goliath v2.
Had some issues screwing it apart to clean it (with the cuts on fingers to match) but it performs really well.
I have only used the stock coils thus far (both Kanthal and Nickel) and so far so good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

phanatik said:


> So, two days into it i'm loving the Goliath v2.
> Had some issues screwing it apart to clean it (with the cuts on fingers to match) but it performs really well.
> I have only used the stock coils thus far (both Kanthal and Nickel) and so far so good.


It is even better with the RBA. Wicking is a breeze.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

Received mine yesterday really like it only been using the stock 0.5 coil (unfortunately there wasnt a nickel coil with mine ) and the stock coil is giving me dry hits not wicking properly so going to try the RBA tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## phanatik

Matt said:


> Received mine yesterday really like it only been using the stock 0.5 coil (unfortunately there wasnt a nickel coil with mine ) and the stock coil is giving me dry hits not wicking properly so going to try the RBA tonight.


Hi Matt. I bought a nickel coil separate. Mine had 2 kanthal coils. 

I found that I had to prime my coil properly. I also fluffed the cotton on the wicking sides a little bit as it was packed really tight. Lastly check the juice flow control (I just leave mine wife open). I only had one real dry hit, but it was with 100vg juice. But literally gave it 10 seconds and had a drag without firing, and it was all bliss again. 

Sent from within the matrix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

phanatik said:


> Hi Matt. I bought a nickel coil separate. Mine had 2 kanthal coils.
> 
> I found that I had to prime my coil properly. I also fluffed the cotton on the wicking sides a little bit as it was packed really tight. Lastly check the juice flow control (I just leave mine wife open). I only had one real dry hit, but it was with 100vg juice. But literally gave it 10 seconds and had a drag without firing, and it was all bliss again.
> 
> Sent from within the matrix



Did the priming juice flow wide open and yesterday it was fine but today keep getting dry hits 80/20 liquid. not much fluffing possible it very tight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashish_na2

@Matt So you might be having the same problem i was having, id advise you to build the tank from the top down. im saying this because if you screwed on the chimney first, it could just block off the juice flow completely. so try building the top first. hope you have luck with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Ashish_na2 said:


> @Matt So you might be having the same problem i was having, id advise you to build the tank from the top down. im saying this because if you screwed on the chimney first, it could just block off the juice flow completely. so try building the top first. hope you have lick with it.


Yeah, same thing happened to me the first time. Once I got that sorted, what a wonderful RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt

Ashish_na2 said:


> @Matt So you might be having the same problem i was having, id advise you to build the tank from the top down. im saying this because if you screwed on the chimney first, it could just block off the juice flow completely. so try building the top first. hope you have luck with it.



Thanks, 
Tried that indeed last night but still got dry hits. Did a quick build on the RBA deck and only got a occasional beginning dry hit but not allot of flavour. (40w on 26g 2,5mm 0.48 coil) But that has probably to do with my wicking havent wicked a tank in atleast 9 months . Will adjust the wicking when i get time for now its the first tank that might be working for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik

OK so I did my first build on the rba deck last night. 28g dual came to 0.7ohm... Not what I would have wanted but hey... Had a couple of toots, and found that the nic came through much stronger on the rba build than the rocc coils. This morning I had lost an entire tank of juice. Just leaked out. Did not have this with the prebuilt coils. 

Do you think I used to little wicking material? I had it just touching the juice channel, resting on the little ledge. 

Sent from within the matrix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

So been vaping on this again since i restarted vaping. Whats out there now. Is there a upgrade to this? I do enjoy it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

RoSsIkId said:


> So been vaping on this again since i restarted vaping. Whats out there now. Is there a upgrade to this? I do enjoy it



Welcome back @RoSsIkId 
Havent heard or seen the Goliath spoken about here on the forum for ages...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Silver said:


> Welcome back @RoSsIkId
> Havent heard or seen the Goliath spoken about here on the forum for ages...



Old school still working great. Good to be back

Reactions: Like 2


----------

